# Korean artist creates fantasy worlds in her studio without Photoshop



## JoshuaVonFlash (Apr 5, 2014)

Korean artist creates fantasy worlds in her studio without Photoshop - CNN.com


----------



## MikeyLawless (Apr 5, 2014)

Really cool. Why can i never find a woman this deep? Haha


----------



## Leuchty (Apr 5, 2014)

That's really cool. Thanks for sharing!


----------

